# Smelts



## LadyCook61 (Feb 7, 2008)

Anyone have smelts? I used to make them a lot when I was married to 1st husband and now I can't stand them


----------



## Jeff G. (Feb 7, 2008)

Very popular around here.  We have restaurants that have them on the menu for appetizers.  Done right they are very tasty..


----------



## simplicity (Feb 7, 2008)

As a child I looked forward to these tasty little treasures.

Haven't had one for a long time, but I'd like to, just to test my memory.


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Feb 7, 2008)

Never heard of 'em....


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 7, 2008)

I like them, haven't had them in a long time - will have to get some !


----------



## elaine l (Feb 7, 2008)

My dad fries them after dredging in flour, salt and pepper.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 7, 2008)

beginner_chef said:


> Never heard of 'em....


 
ditto, what is a smelt??


----------



## browneyedgirl (Feb 7, 2008)

My father used to take us smelt fishing along the shores of the Great Lakes during the "smelt run" when we lived in Ontario when I was a child.  The fish come in to the shallow water at the shore to spawn at certain times of the year (spring and fall?) and are easy to catch using a dip net.  We'd take them home and feast on smelts floured and fried in butter, they were wonderful!  Supermarkets here in inland Alberta sell them frozen but they just aren't as good, I tried cooking them a few times but was disappointed so now I haven't eaten them in years.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 7, 2008)

Smelts are small (about 6"-8" long) white-fleshed fish common in both fresh, brackish, & salt water.

Around here they're most commonly found frozen, if at all, but the Whole Foods store in Fairfax, VA, occasionally has them fresh during the winter months, as will any well-stocked seafood market.

The usual method of prep is to simply head & gut them, dredge in flour or a batter, & deep-fry them whole.  Depending on size, they can frequently be eaten bones & all.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 7, 2008)

I love the little buggas, hot pan fried lightly breaded, or lightly sauteed, skin on, nice and crispy...makes great tapas.

Skin on, lol, I couldn't imagine skinning those lil things!


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 7, 2008)

Are those the small fishes? If yes, I do buy them when wife is not around, she hates the smel, and deep fry them, yom. Also I use to make fish soup. And last but not least i used to salt them and make them sort of into little hering.


----------

